# new house!



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

ok everyone we finnaly found a house after selling our starter house in august we found a house to buy that will be great for us for the next 30 years, but it needs to be cleaned up alot! nothing big, here are my questions,,, we need approx 160 sq yards of carpet:yikes: where are the best deals for padding and carpet installed, i was hopeing to stay away from the box stores and KEEP it in the community if possible,(central mich) next they used a sprinkler outside on the lawn and the water being rusty left a stain on the vinely siding would CLR and a power washer take it off? next the jack ass has a pellet stove in the lower level and ran the stack out the side and up but.... he didnt take it above the eves or to the roof? it comes out of the sill and up 4 feet wich left that inside corner of the house HEAVILY sooted on the siding and the eves hopefully some soap and water will clean it up..... all of coarse in the spring, and the stack?can we extend it up another 6 feet or so? so we can use the pelet stove. plus a good cleaning and some paint, its not in vein the house is WELL worth the $ a (short sale), any help would be greatly appreciated thanks ,, good luck be safe!


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

My neighbors just got new carpet and ended up getting it from Lowes. I know it's "big box" but they did get a good price, professional install (they were there on time, in and out quickly, and friendly). Sales people gave them plenty of choices, 10yr vs 5yr carpet, 5oz pad vs. 8 oz pad........

My neighbor doesn't have a "Reader's Digest" version of any stories so I got the whole shpeel from him! lol

P.S. - Congrats on the place!


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

For an investment home , I would stay as far away from Lowe's /Homeowner depot floorings as possible. A customer of mine installs almost all of HD's carpet for the entire state of Mi. Big Box pad and carpet are good if your planning on getting rid of the house soon. Do the right thing for your home and happiness and find a good local flooring shop.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

we just recarpeted the downstairs 2 months ago. we got it from a small local shop. his first price was something i really could afford. the guy worked with me until it was something around my price ranch.
he cut the price way down on the carpet, i went with a thinner pad.
i should say it was a carpet that he had in stock, but it was perfect for us.
they know they need to compete with the big box stores


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

PLUMMER47 said:


> For an investment home , I would stay as far away from Lowe's /Homeowner depot floorings as possible. A customer of mine installs almost all of HD's carpet for the entire state of Mi. Big Box pad and carpet are good if your planning on getting rid of the house soon. Do the right thing for your home and happiness and find a good local flooring shop.


Exactly. Box store flooring is stuff real floor shops would never sell in their store. Garbage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

jimbo said:


> they know they need to compete with the big box stores


How do you think box stores can complete with them? They cut corners. I just love the "whole house installed for $99" gimmick. After you get the box store quote, take it to your local specialty store and watch the quality he will give you skyrocket for the price of the junk Lowes was giving you. Remember, all the work the box stores do is subcontracted out to the lowest bidder. Meaning the guy willing to do the work cheapest get the job. Not what I want coming into my house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just a quick question. Without the box stores what would our economy be? The people that work inside the walls are from your area. The contractor they hire live down the street from ya. In fact look at the money and time both lowes and home depot gives back. I am sorry but the local ace will only hire maybe 20 people while the average box is over 100. We need jobs and be happy they offer them. For no matter what u do for a living part of ur pay comes from the money the employees of the box spend


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks guys , i have checked a little with the local guys, and the selection is better! still have alot of that to do! but what about the other ?s, about the rust stains on the siding and the chimney for the pellet stove? as most of us money is an issue as it is with me, i will have to make the decision when it comes, thanks for the input, what about the other questions can i fix these probs easily?


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

wildcoy73 said:


> Just a quick question. Without the box stores what would our economy be? The people that work inside the walls are from your area. The contractor they hire live down the street from ya. In fact look at the money and time both lowes and home depot gives back. I am sorry but the local ace will only hire maybe 20 people while the average box is over 100. We need jobs and be happy they offer them. For no matter what u do for a living part of ur pay comes from the money the employees of the box spend


What would the economy be?????? Just what you see today.......too much of their product not made in the USA! Money going overseas and not to local suppliers. And when it does its by big box rules....you build your product for "big box" the way big box tells you to build it and we'll pay you what big box wants to. I have yet to see one of their "caliber" contractors that is worthy of using. In our area. They don't have much to spend....


----------

